# Pain Managment



## PLillyJ57 (Jun 15, 2012)

My Dr. is using 64680 w/DX code 789.00 I looked in TrailBlazers LCD nothing listed I used encoderpro and it lists 577.1 & 577.8 neither of these are listed DX in the pt chart, Help!
What other reference can I use to find a payable DX if all that is listed is chronic abdominal pain?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 15, 2012)

When the reason for the visit is pain control you should be using a code from the 338 category.  I have never had any issues with reimbursement when I use this code ... BUT follow the guidelines for its use, the provider MUST document whether the pain is acute or chronic.


----------

